# Safe depth on stock outty



## 2424Goldie (Jul 6, 2013)

How deep in water (reference point on quad) can I go with a stock 2011 Can-Am outlander Max Xt 400 safely? Thanks a lot!:feedback:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wouldnt go much over the tires


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I'd say snorkel it and not have to worry.


----------



## 2424Goldie (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks to you both! Have fun muddin'yourblood!!! :mimbrules::woot:


----------

